# Feedback - I should focus on rhythm next?



## mozilla2004 (Nov 1, 2020)

Hey Everyone

I could use some feedback. My goal for 2022 is to get better at reinterpreting music I like, which varies a bit across various genres. For teh past year, I'd take a melody, the re-interpret it with chord melodies. Things I've re-interpreted on to my guitar are things like video game sound track, movie sound tracks, some metal/rock songs, some pop music etc...

I've now got a few melodies on my work bench, the Star Trek Theme, Master of Puppets interlude part, Paganini Caprice 24, some old chinese pop music...they're all kind of half done, all of which are on a 4/4 rhythm.

I recently bought a Boss RC 10R which comes with a drum machine. And it exposed how bad my rhythm is. I realy can't tell when a measure has ended, it's hard to pay attention to odd beats vs even beats (they feel like they should sync to certain notes I'm playing in my melodies, but i'm not quite getting it yet).

Right now, I feel like dropping all my assignments to re-interpret melodies. Instead, just practice everything I already know but with a drum machine in the background.

This seems important to me because without good rhythm, I lose A LOT of time when recording and post production where I have stretch and compress notes to fix mistakes.

Just wnated to know if what I'm considering is a good idea, or if there's a better way to do thigns.


--- when I use to practice with metronome, every beat sounded the same, so i had trouble figuring out when a measure ended, or odd beat vs. even beat. drum machine makes sthings more challenging


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Rhythm is the key to everything. Practice as much on it as you can.
My greatest failing is not practicing enough over a beat, rhythm does not live on the count it lives in the between.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've always maintained that rhythm is the hardest (and most important) thing in music. 

You made no mention of counting. This is the place to start. Fire up your metronome and count along with it, then play with your metronome while counting. A drum machine will help you to distinguish the downbeat, but you need to internalize that for when the band takes a two bar break in the middle of the song.

Hand drumming can help too - though if I do too much, my hands swell and I can't play guitar for a few hours. 😢


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Focus on being in time. I think thats what you mean by rhythm. Work is busy so i cant tell you if the two terms are actually interchangeable. Start with school age exercises - you’re going to find any weak spots pretty quick. Work on those then increase difficulty.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Rhythm is everything. In my personal experience, always knowing the odds and evens is paramount. Distinguishing between the 1s and 3s or 2s and 4s is less important. I generally have an instinctual feel for odds and evens so I don’t think about it much.

Something I’ve found much more difficult but equally important is finding and switching between the beat and the off beat (or back beat). Finding each isn’t so hard but switching back and forth between them can be tricky and sometimes can result in a wonky transition…which is immediately noticeable by a listener even without any musical knowledge.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

What about posting examples so we can give feedback on what you’re actually doing?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Take a balanced approach to your playing and remember to enjoy the journey. Depending on how much you play, break practice up into 5,10,15 minute sections. Scales, rhythm, Melodys, progressions, triads, arps are all good things to put under your fingers regularly.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Its the most important part of playing IMO. Definitely practice. Then when your done practicing, practice some more. 

That's my biggest downfall by the way. I never practice. If it weren't for buying and selling gear I'm not sure I would play at all.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Sneaky said:


> Its the most important part of playing IMO. Definitely practice. Then when your done practicing, practice some more.
> 
> That's my biggest downfall by the way. I never practice. If it weren't for buying and selling gear I'm not sure I would play at all.


.....I want to like it, but it makes me sad too. Too many choices.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm a big fan of jamming with tapes -- playing along with favourite songs. Your aim, rhythmically, is to lock in so that your playing sounds like just a part of the mix.


----------



## Waterlouis (Jun 6, 2021)

Doug Gifford said:


> I'm a big fan of jamming with tapes -- playing along with favourite songs. Your aim, rhythmically, is to lock in so that your playing sounds like just a part of the mix.


Good suggestion. Also, there are lots of backing tracks on youtube. I find them useful whether for improving chord/rythm or licks/solos. As you mention, you playing gets 'locked in' whereas just playing without it, your timing tends to wander.


----------

